# Advice for gaming/movie headset



## Carsomyr (Sep 24, 2018)

Hi I'm looking for Advice on which headphones to buy to use for movies music and gaming.

In terms of budget, we're talking between 200$ to 400$.

I intend to use the headphones to listen to music, movies, tv shows and a lot of gaming as well.

My personal preference is for headphones that deliver a high resolution, that have high quality and balanced bass. I dislike the overly bass focused headphoneswhere you feel like the bass is so pronounced you can't hear the rest of the spectrum... I like sharp balanced trebles as well... Obviously mids are important but not as much for my usage.

For reference, I've been using only one headset in the past years, the sennheiser pc360... Lately the sennheiser pc360 special edition... Although I have no idea what is the difference between the two. If someone can tell me the difference between the two I'm giving out an award! I've been looking all over the web to find the difference and I can't find it. So yeah, in reference, I've used the pc360 for years and I've found that they're incredibly balanced, nothing is too pronounced, which in the end I ended up not liking all that much... And they have a great sound stage (for surround sound in gaming and movies twas quite useful)

I loved everything about my sennheiser pc360 except 2 things:

- I found them to be NOT so comfortable. The headsetband is quite strong and puts a lot of pressure on my head... You get used to it but yeah... I did love the cloth pads though

- I found them to feel weak in the sense that they're si balanced that some stuff I listened to almost made then look bad. I suspect that might have been Becuase for a time I was using them without an amp.

Which boils this whole thread down to two questions:

- which headphones would you recommend?

- which amp/sound card setup could be a good affordable match for my headphones? CONSIDERING I need the soundcard/amp to work both for my pcgaming needs and xbox one x gamingneeds/entertainment?

I'm thinking either buy a high end headphones set with an affordable sound card like the xonar dx

Or get the sennheiser pc360se again but with a higher end soundcard/amp this time around

(my pc360 were stolen btw for those wondering...)
Edit : I forgot to mention that it'd be cool if the proposed headset had removable cable so I pop in a mic. I don't think id like a table mic


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Sep 25, 2018)

Carsomyr said:


> Hi I'm looking for Advice on which headphones to buy to use for movies music and gaming.
> 
> In terms of budget, we're talking between 200$ to 400$.
> 
> ...



Sennheiser hands-down makes the best gaming headsets and by a pretty far margin (like it isn't even close with its next competitor). A lot of the Sennheiser gaming headsets are a bit lacking in base except for the newer GSP models. I find that their headsets just aren't for gaming, but are great for watching movies as well as listening to music (they are well balanced). Since you are used to an open back design, I would suggest the GSP 500. TPU said it was not only the best Sennheiser gaming headset ever made, but most likely the best gaming headset ever. The GSP 500 is $229.99 and the GSP 600 (closed back variant) is $249.99. Another good bass pair of headphones is believe it or not the HyperX Cloud Alpha which is the successor to the Cloud 2.  The new SteelSeries Pro (with DAC) is a great headset with a great mic and the base is really, really good. Or you can get a pair of Audio Technica MX50s which is an excellent set of cans, but they do not have a mic- if you want a mic, your top choice should be Sennheiser.

Personally, I use the Sennheiser GSP 301 and the Sennheiser Game Zero headset which I pair with my Sound BlasterX G6 External sound card and its excellent audio whether I am playing on my PC or PS4.


----------



## John Naylor (Sep 25, 2018)

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/audio-setup-for-gaming.247903/

Sennheisers has some great headsets, but id hardly say there's nobody better out there .... Growing up with a dad as an audiophile, my oldest son has a discerning ear ... he is a pilot and also used headset there.   The thing is for music, you really want a wired set... and for gaming, as he found out, a wireless set can be hazardous to your own and headset health.  For whatever reason, when he was gaming, he'd forget about the headset and when he'd stand up (he's tall), he'd rip the headset off his head.  He borrowed a G930 wireless and loved it ... no more getting his hear ripped around when he stood up.    Three weeks later the Senn's came back and he returned the 930's ... but a week later he bought a G933 for gaming


----------



## Artas1984 (Oct 19, 2018)

Carsomyr said:


> Hi I'm looking for Advice on which headphones to buy to use for movies music and gaming.



It does not work this way! I suggest you drop ''music'' into another category unless you really don't care about it. That being said, in movies and games you want to headphones those could attribute the frequency ranges of human voices in the most plausable way - imagine you are watching a movie or playing a game in which some kind of ghost speaks some really low almost unbearable stuff in the background that is actually critical to the atmosphere - you will want your ear speakers to be good on that aspect, right? Most of the ambient sounds have a similar range to human voice too. This stuff surely does not need bass boost, nor does it need high sampling.

When it comes to music, i feel like everyone has their own opinion and feel to what he needs to hear the most. There are so many people who could tell they don't feel the difference between some low ass 32 Ohm headset and studio 300 Ohm headphones and they are right in their own way, but i will NEVER listen music with some pos ''gaming headset, especially from Logitech, Razer, Creative or whatever the fluck company that has nothing to do with music. I am not even satisfied with my Asus Essence XT audio card, because it captures too much noise from my IO, despite the BS advertisement about the ''shield'', that should do the isolation, but i am really good with my Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro (budget audiophile headphones) and would not change them for the most expensive Razer gaming shit that is out there.


----------



## 27MaD (Oct 19, 2018)

Idk , but i see 2 many people very happy & impressed with the DT 770 PRO or the 990.


----------



## Artas1984 (Oct 19, 2018)

27MaD said:


> Idk , but i see 2 many people very happy & impressed with the DT 770 PRO or the 990.



Ye man, no shit. I never had such comfortable headphones in my life. They capture some stuff i never heard before, even though that comes with a cost of increased noise, but i guess the problem of that is the Asus Xonar ST audio card, and not the headphones.


----------



## 27MaD (Oct 19, 2018)

Artas1984 said:


> Ye man, no shit. I never had such comfortable headphones in my life. They capture some stuff i never heard before, even though that comes with a cost of increased noise, but i guess the problem of that is the Asus Xonar ST audio card, and not the headphones.


You see people exactly like you.


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 21, 2018)

27MaD said:


> Idk , but i see 2 many people very happy & impressed with the DT 770 PRO or the 990.


770pro80 user here and love mine.saving up for a 2nd pair. I got em hooked up to a Fiio E7K and it's noice.


----------



## MatGrow (Oct 22, 2018)

Heard of Parrots?
Excellent sound immersion.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 22, 2018)

I personally use a hyper x cloud revolver S, excellent if your after value and sound quality, the  Sennheisers may be better though.


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Oct 22, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> I personally use a hyper x cloud revolver S, excellent if your after value and sound quality, the  Sennheisers may be better though.



The Hyper X Cloud Revolver S is a mixed bag- the surround sound is average at best and it's expensive for what you get; you are paying $150 for a headset that gets beat out easily by cheaper headsets. Not saying its a bad headset, but it does have some flaws.


----------



## dgianstefani (Oct 22, 2018)

V-Moda Crossfade 2 Wireless or the Crossfade m100. I've had mine for almost 3 years, still perfect condition. Very tough, very good sound quality and very customisable/modular.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 22, 2018)

Mighty-Lu-Bu said:


> The Hyper X Cloud Revolver S is a mixed bag- the surround sound is average at best and it's expensive for what you get; you are paying $150 for a headset that gets beat out easily by cheaper headsets. Not saying its a bad headset, but it does have some flaws.


Still excellent at it's price range.


----------

